# scope and mount?



## remington270 (Oct 28, 2008)

when i got my 7mm magnum remington 700 it had see through mounts on it. why dont people like em. i thing the gun is realy steady. also i bought a burris fullfield 2 and put it on it and was going to sight it in to the sights b4 i took it to the range well it was high right so i moved it low left anbd it made it worse, well i had to adjust the scope high right to make it center that makes me wonder if the scopes messed up... is it?


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

you did what?


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Sounds like you have the scope mounted wrong to me. When looking from the butt of the gun towards the muzzle, the adjustment knobs should be on the top and on the right of the gun. Almost sounds like you have them on the top and the left of the gun???


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Get rid of the crappy see-through mounts. Get a decent set of scope mounts, have the scope properly mounted and bore sighted and then start over. I doubt that there is anything wrong with the scope, although it is possible, it sounds more like a mounting problem to me.

See through mounts do not allow you to get the proper cheek weld to the stock, without the proper cheek weld you will not be able to maintain consistent accuracy.

huntin1


----------



## remington270 (Oct 28, 2008)

the nobs are on the top and right i guess ill get me a set of leupold rings and bases i was just bein cheap i guess cheapness dosnt add up to quality


----------



## catfisherman2 (Apr 17, 2008)

remington270,

One word of advice given the scope that you have...do not buy leupold if you have a remington 700...the bases and rings do not have the tolerances like they used to. Your scope, Burris, is a good scope but not with enough adjustments. I have mounted hundreds of these on hundreds of remingtons with the same ****** off remarks. I had never let the gun walk out the door without enough adjustments left after bore sighting. Just be wise and the ones that will work great will be Warne. Hope that helps!


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

I have the talley light wieght one piece on my rem 700 and they are great.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Warne and tally are both good. Badger is better.I like the Tactical mounts because they are a lot tougher than standard mounts. They are not needed in most cases, but I like them.

I would go with a good Weaver style base,not Weavers, but Warne, Tally, Farrell, etc. in the Weaver style. Then a good set of rings. Leupold does make a good set called Mark IV. If your budget is modest, check out the Burris Signature Zee rings. They are a good strong ring and have inserts that will allow you to add adjustment to that scope in case you want to shoot at longer ranges.

My 308 has a 20MOA Farrell base and Tactical Precision rings. Not pretty, but solid.










huntin1


----------

